# My Leo needs a name!



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently bought a leopard gecko from Petsmart. I've had him since Monday, but I already adore him. He's adorable and such a sweet heart! He's super tiny, so until he gets bigger, I'm keeping him in a 5 gallon tank. I'll be upgrading him to at least a 10 gallon soon, once he gets just a little bigger. He doesn't know what to do with a lot of space.

He and I bonded right away. As soon as I got him home and settled into his tank, he was already wanting out. I put my hand in and he willingly climbed onto my hand and played around on my bed. He's already drinking and eating just fine, and he seems to be happy. He seems to like hiding inside my shirt, where it's warm. 

He needs a name though. I can't think of anything that I think fits him... The picture doesn't show it, but his tail is white with black spots. Does anyone have any idea what kind of morph he is? And does anyone have any name suggestions? I still can't tell whether it's a boy or a girl yet, so all kinds of names are fine.


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi! I have two leos, if you have any questions about your new pet just message me . Maybe Creamsicle for the name? Pheobe would be cute too. If you have questions about tank set up or food, message me, I know I got some false information from petco too when I first started! He/she looks so comfortable with you, I can tell you'll be a great owner!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

If it's a girl, Lizzie is always a good one


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

fishyface323 said:


> Hi! I have two leos, if you have any questions about your new pet just message me . Maybe Creamsicle for the name? Pheobe would be cute too. If you have questions about tank set up or food, message me, I know I got some false information from petco too when I first started! He/she looks so comfortable with you, I can tell you'll be a great owner!


Thanks! I made sure to do my research before I even considered actually getting him. Luckily, I have a friend that works at Petsmart and he actually knows a lot of the right information and he's a really nice guy, so he helped me out.

Right now, he's in a 5 gallon since he's still super tiny. He spends plenty of time out of the tank anyway, so I don't think it matters all that much. It makes eating a lot easier for him, I think. I do want to upgrade him eventually, but I don't have a table big enough for another 10 gallon (betta's in the other with cory cats) right now. I got him a heating pad to go under one half of the tank, newspaper for a substrate for now, so he won't eat it, and I was using toilet paper rolls for hides until I added in my driftwood for him to hide under and climb on. I'm using the cup he came in as his moist hide, and I got moss for him too. That seems to be his favorite spot in the tank. He likes to burrow under the moss. I'm feeding him those feeder crickets they sell at Petsmart. I don't have a proper heat lamp yet, since the only ones I was able to find are really expensive. I'll be getting him one once I get more money though.



bloo97 said:


> If it's a girl, Lizzie is always a good one


I considered that one, for if it's a girl. I considered Leo too, for a boy but they seem to typical for me. D: Like, that's what everyone first thinks of. I decided on Milo. He looks like a Milo to me. xD


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

He's so cute!!! I want to cuddle him and tickle his adorable little chin! Good luck with him  Or her, I guess


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey, you're in luck with the heat lamp. Leos are thigmatherms, which means that they regulate their temperature from a source under their bodies, rather than an overhead source. Reptiles like beardies are heliotherms and they need overhead heating like heat lamps. You really should upgrade your tank ASAP, -a 5 gallon is going to be cramped with even the smallest Leo. An adult Leo does better in 20 gallon long tank, rather than a standard 10 gallon. 10 gallons can be pretty cramped with a full sized Leo. Have you looked into a leopard gecko forum? There are a couple and you should have a look around, just to see how other keepers house and care for their animals.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

JellOh said:


> Hey, you're in luck with the heat lamp. Leos are thigmatherms, which means that they regulate their temperature from a source under their bodies, rather than an overhead source. Reptiles like beardies are heliotherms and they need overhead heating like heat lamps. You really should upgrade your tank ASAP, -a 5 gallon is going to be cramped with even the smallest Leo. An adult Leo does better in 20 gallon long tank, rather than a standard 10 gallon. 10 gallons can be pretty cramped with a full sized Leo. Have you looked into a leopard gecko forum? There are a couple and you should have a look around, just to see how other keepers house and care for their animals.


Yeah, I found one and joined.  I'm talking to someone about a 20g long on craigslist, and it comes with loads of supplies. If I can get it, he'll be upgraded very soon.  he doesn't spend a lot of time in his tank anyway. If he's not sleeping and if I'm not sleeping, he's usually out wandering on my bed. Sometimes I even let him take naps with me, if he's willing to lay down and not explore.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

it isn't hard to sex them at all > http://www.reptilecare.com/leopardgender.htm


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww he's cute! Have you found a name yet?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> it isn't hard to sex them at all > http://www.reptilecare.com/leopardgender.htm


I found that same exact picture before when I first got him.  But I think he's too young to tell.



thekinetic said:


> Aww he's cute! Have you found a name yet?


I decided on Milo. He just looks like a Milo to me.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I found my babies leos to be just the same when sexing


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just got Milo a new set up.  They had a 20 long kit on sale at Petsmart and it came with a sliding screen top, heat mat, thermometer, dome lamp, daylight bulb, and the green reptile carpet. I also got him more crickets, orange cubes for them, and I got him a little bowl for calcium and of course calcium to put in the bowl and sprinkle on the crickets. I'm going to get him a couple more hides and things to climb on, an extra thermometer for the cool side, another dome lamp with a nightlight bulb and a waterfall water dish to help with the humidity in the tank, since there isn't much at all. Then once I get all of that, I won't be needing to get him anything new other than more food and calcium for a while.


----------

